# Root cspire samsung galaxy s showcase running android 2.3.6



## Walterc33

I would like to root my Samsung galaxy s showcase, but I'm having trouble due to the fact that it is running 2.3.6. It was rooted and then I upgraded to 2.3.5 and lost root. Does anyone know of a procedure anywhere that I could use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBrad

You root it the same way you rooted 2.3.5

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr

Put this SU package on your phone's sd card: https://www.box.com/...b5vszb5tw9zr9ev

Download this CWM Recovery to your computer: https://www.box.com/...scg100n1uy12bt5

Use Odin https://www.box.com/...7sad0h13kf74rf2 (unzip the file and run the program on your computer).

1. Put your phone in download mode (power down, pull the battery, plug the phone into your computer while pressing the Volume down button) once the yellow triangle pops up you can let off of the volume button.

2. Open Odin and click the PDA box and select the CWM recovery file you put on your computer earlier and select Open. (Don't select any other options)

Then hit "Start" and it shouldn't take too long and Odin should show "Pass" in the upper left box/ID:COM

3. Unplug your phone, put the battery back in. Use the "Three Finger Method" to boot into CWM Recovery and then flash the "su-2.3.6.1.x.zip" file using the Install Zip from SD Card option.

4. Reboot your phone and you should be rooted, Superuser will more than likely update but you should now be rooted.

FYI if you are planning to flash custom roms (i.e. CM10) you don't need to root first but you will need to Odin the CWM Recovery.


----------



## Walterc33

Thanks for the help! I used the method you reccomended and it worked great. Can you recommend any good ROM's?


----------



## BBrad

Yea aokp build 5 with devil kernel 1.7.5 best ROM. EVER I you need a version ported too the cspire showcase ask and I'll upload it  here's some pic pics also check it out my dog had puppies lol #random

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I don't know why the date says 2010 lol there from 2012

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamUmpire57

Brad - What do you like AOKP w/ Devil over CM10? Do you have any roaming issues? That is the only little thing I have seen w/ CM that bugs me


----------



## IamUmpire57

Another question - If you are on CM10 nightly and want to go to AOKP. Would you go back to stock and flash or just flash from CM to AOKP in Recovery with a wipe?


----------



## BBrad

It has so many feqtures you wouldn't believe and the performance OMFG on cyanogenmod 10 I couldn't ever run modern war 3 by Gameloft it would send me into reboot due too stress







( the game is made for dual core proccesors and up) I threw it on aokp and it run it like it was a board game lol







also NO ROAMING ISSUES AT ALLL!!!! I could tell you some more but I think you get my point.









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

No you boot into recovery from cyanogenmod. WIPE EVERYTHING CLEAN INSTALL. Flash the latest build of aokpjb (build 5) then flash gapps AND YOU READY TOO BOOT UP AND GO







:lol::lol:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

And if you want devil kernel flash it right after gapps

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamUmpire57

Now running AOKP build 5 w/ Devil Kernel you posted in another thread. It is showing Devil3_1.6.0_Jelly_Helly_fascinate_CFS_BLN_CMC#902 - Is there a newer better one?


----------



## IamUmpire57

Never mind - I found Devil_1.7.5_CMC_20121018


----------



## IamUmpire57

**Kicks self in head**

Did Titanium Restore w/ data full (trying to save time)

Cant get back into recovery so now I am flashing back to stock from ODIN and redoing everything.

Waste hours trying to save minutes


----------



## Walterc33

Brad can you upload a version for me to flash to my showcase. Also, can I just flash this from CWM (v. 4.0.1.0) or do I need to use ODIN? I'm not real familiar with ODIN and exactly why it is used. That is why I ask.


----------



## BBrad

Lol yea I never use titanium and sure thing dude might take a while (upgrading my computer too windows 8 yaaay as we speak







) so give me a few minutes and I'll have it up

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

Also yes you use cwm 4 fixed for cm7

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamUmpire57

Restarted from scratch and still have same problem. AOKP works great but I can not reboot in recovery. The option is on the power menu but it just reboots back to the homescreen. Any ideas?


----------



## Thorn

Hey, I'm a bit new to the whole flashing ROMs thing, but I've got a Showcase (Cspire) 2.3.6 FE29, and it's badly in need of some Jelly Bean if possible...

I plan to try what was recommended earlier for root, but what are the steps and files I'll need for flashing something like aokp on to the phone?

Thanks!


----------



## jbreakfield

Thorn said:


> Hey, I'm a bit new to the whole flashing ROMs thing, but I've got a Showcase (Cspire) 2.3.6 FE29, and it's badly in need of some Jelly Bean if possible...
> 
> I plan to try what was recommended earlier for root, but what are the steps and files I'll need for flashing something like aokp on to the phone?
> 
> Thanks!


If you're going to flash to a custom Jellybean ROM, no need to bother with root... the ROM will have root when you flash it.

Follow section 4 of this guide: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/
You'll need some CSpire Showcase specific files for some of it, which you should be able to find in the Showcase/Mezmerize section of this forum.

AOKP Jellybean for CSpire Showcase post 3367: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19508-aokp-fascinate-jb-milestone-1/page__st__3360#entry1006523
GAPPS: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip


----------



## Thorn

jbreakfield said:


> If you're going to flash to a custom Jellybean ROM, no need to bother with root... the ROM will have root when you flash it.
> 
> Follow section 4 of this guide: http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/
> You'll need some CSpire Showcase specific files for some of it, which you should be able to find in the Showcase/Mezmerize section of this forum.
> 
> AOKP Jellybean for CSpire Showcase post 3367: http://rootzwiki.com...60#entry1006523
> GAPPS: http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip


Does it have any major bugs I should be aware of, like text not working?

Also, by Cspire specific files, do you mean like the modem/radio files? Are those flashed if need be after I flash AOKP and Gapps?

And did you use ICS build 1 or build 2 from that section 4 you recommended?


----------



## jbreakfield

Thorn said:


> Does it have any major bugs I should be aware of, like text not working?
> 
> Also, by Cspire specific files, do you mean like the modem/radio files? Are those flashed if need be after I flash AOKP and Gapps?
> 
> And did you use ICS build 1 or build 2 from that section 4 you recommended?


No major bugs that I've seen, it's my daily driver on my CSpire Showcase. Be aware that pure Android on this phone has a few slight limitations, due to Samsung proprietary drivers. If you use headphones with a mic, the mic won't work. I got a set of bluetooth headphones, with bluetooth calling built in, and they work great. If you use speakerphone, there are some tweaks that you have to do to get it to work well. That's the only things I can think of right off hand, though, and there are workarounds.

No, you won't need to worry about your radio/modem files when flashing to this. You only need to worry about those if you have to go back to stock, and there are stock CSpire files on this forum somewhere. The AOKP I linked to in that post (thanks Larry!) is modified specifically for CSpire so that your MMS/SMS will work properly, and it will say "CSpire Wireless" on the drop down.

I use ICS Build 2 when I flash, so that should work for you. Also, I recommend doing a *228 while on stock, just to make sure you have the latest PRL.


----------



## Thorn

Thanks Jbreak!

I tried build 1, as I got impatient lol. But it seems to have worked fine. The only annoying thing is jelly bean's insistence on wifi to initiate the gmail accounts...

Haven't tried calling or texting yet. Will soon.

Update: So I tried calling *228 just to make sure, and it didn't connect it says, and now I have no bars where as I had several before attempting. Help?

Rebooted, has bars again but no data.


----------



## IamUmpire57

Whenever I flash something and end up with major problems I go through the following procedure. (It is more than likely overkill but it has never failed me)

· ODIN Flash Stock - (ee25_FullODIN.tar.md5)
· Heimdall Flash Modem (EH09)
· *228
· Quick Update Utility to Gingerbread
· *228
· Heimdall Recovery
· Reboot
· ODIN Bootloader
· Boot Recovery

Than you can Flash ROM/GAAPS/Boot Animation of your choice


----------



## Thorn

I still haven't gotten data to work.

I made a nandroid right before I flashed ICS build 1. Should I just wipe and restore back to there and try build 2? Or should I just restart at the beginning?

I haven't tried flashing the FE29 modem either yet. Should I try that first?


----------



## jbreakfield

Thorn said:


> I still haven't gotten data to work.
> 
> I made a nandroid right before I flashed ICS build 1. Should I just wipe and restore back to there and try build 2? Or should I just restart at the beginning?
> 
> I haven't tried flashing the FE29 modem either yet. Should I try that first?


What stock firmware did you start from? And list your steps exactly as you did them to get where you are, just to check. I don't think Build 2 should make a difference, but it may be worth a reflash to see.

Do you have all the stock Odin files for CSpire?


----------



## Thorn

jbreakfield said:


> What stock firmware did you start from? And list your steps exactly as you did them to get where you are, just to check. I don't think Build 2 should make a difference, but it may be worth a reflash to see.
> 
> Do you have all the stock Odin files for CSpire?


I started from Cspire 2.3.6...and then followed the section 4 exactly. Does that mean I shouldn't have used the EH03 build as it's a verizon stock build? I don't think I have a copy of what I should use from Cspire.

Update: I think I found the FE29 stock .tar Do I just need to flash that instead of EH03 according to section 4?

Update 2: FE29 didn't work...flashed EI20 and it seems to have worked. I have 3g as well showing up. Should I try continuing section 4 starting with flashing cwm and then trying the ICS to MS1 route? Or just cwm and then try the MS1?

Update 3: Okay i added cwm and flashed ICS build 2. I have 3g currently, text seems to be fine as well. Going to try the JB update here shortly.

Update 4: BAZINGA! It has 3g on the JB flash. So that must have been my problem. I did dial *228 as well after going back to stock Cspire and it properly activated. I then flashed ICS build 2 and then JB with the Gapps. Thanks so much for your help!!

One last question.. If I make a new nandroid, does it over write any other backups or does it just create a new backup?


----------



## jbreakfield

Thorn said:


> I started from Cspire 2.3.6...and then followed the section 4 exactly. Does that mean I shouldn't have used the EH03 build as it's a verizon stock build? I don't think I have a copy of what I should use from Cspire.
> 
> Update: I think I found the FE29 stock .tar Do I just need to flash that instead of EH03 according to section 4?
> 
> Update 2: FE29 didn't work...flashed EI20 and it seems to have worked. I have 3g as well showing up. Should I try continuing section 4 starting with flashing cwm and then trying the ICS to MS1 route? Or just cwm and then try the MS1?


I think flashing the EH03 build is what stopped your data. I should have told you to skip that step, since you were already on FE29. Where did you get the FE29 tar file? EI20 will work, but you won't have the latest modem from FE29. I've never had luck going straight to Jellybean, I always have to flash ICS first.

EDIT: I bet I know why FE29 didn't work... it's just an update, not a full flash. If you flash EI20 first in Odin (with repartition checked), let that boot up, then flash FE29 in Odin (without repartition checked), let that boot up, you should have data and be on the latest Modem.
From there start at Step 12 in Section 4 of the guide, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Thorn

jbreakfield said:


> I think flashing the EH03 build is what stopped your data. I should have told you to skip that step, since you were already on FE29. Where did you get the FE29 tar file? EI20 will work, but you won't have the latest modem from FE29. I've never had luck going straight to Jellybean, I always have to flash ICS first.
> 
> EDIT: I bet I know why FE29 didn't work... it's just an update, not a full flash. If you flash EI20 first in Odin (with repartition checked), let that boot up, then flash FE29 in Odin (without repartition checked), let that boot up, you should have data and be on the latest Modem.
> From there start at Step 12 in Section 4 of the guide, and you should be good to go.


Okay, that makes sense, because it says "update" on the file for FE29. I've gotten up to JB though, and it's working. Could I just flash the FE29 modem you think? Any real advantage to having the latest modem?


----------



## jbreakfield

Thorn said:


> Okay, that makes sense, because it says "update" on the file for FE29. I've gotten up to JB though, and it's working. Could I just flash the FE29 modem you think? Any real advantage to having the latest modem?


You should be able to just flash the FE29 modem. EI20 modem is good; some report a little faster network speeds with FE29, but it could depend on where you are, too. If you're happy with it now, i wouldn't worry about it, or stick with EI20 for a bit and see what you think.


----------



## BBrad

Stick with el20, fe29 is a complete dick aokp and doesn't work right

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbreakfield

BBrad said:


> Stick with el20, fe29 is a complete dick aokp and doesn't work right
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Really? I've run FE29 with AOKP for quite a while, and had no major problems... what issues does it cause for you?


----------



## Thorn

Thanks guys for your help. Really enjoying having JB on my phone.

Random question, if I tether to my Nexus 7...would the incognito tab on Chrome (on the N7) keep Cspire from being able to tell that I'm tethering?


----------



## jbreakfield

Thorn said:


> Thanks guys for your help. Really enjoying having JB on my phone.
> 
> Random question, if I tether to my Nexus 7...would the incognito tab on Chrome (on the N7) keep Cspire from being able to tell that I'm tethering?


Not sure, but I would just try it out.


----------



## larryp1962

BBrad said:


> Stick with el20, fe29 is a complete dick aokp and doesn't work right
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I've been running FE29 on my phone and my GF's phone with no problem's

So who's the dick now ??? LOL JK


----------



## BBrad

I have no idea it would randomly lose data messages wouldn't go through and calls would work I switch back too el20 and its all good so wholes not the dick now lol jk

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thorn

Any of yall running the devil kernel (and which version) on top of AOKP? Is that installed by just flashing through CWM or would I need to use Odin?

AOKP MS1 is running smooth for me, but it's draining battery pretty fast on my showcase.


----------



## jbreakfield

Thorn said:


> Any of yall running the devil kernel (and which version) on top of AOKP? Is that installed by just flashing through CWM or would I need to use Odin?
> 
> AOKP MS1 is running smooth for me, but it's draining battery pretty fast on my showcase.


Devil kernel works well with AOKP... BUT, every time I've installed it with a Jellybean ROM, I lose the ability to get into recovery. This forces a full odin back to stock if I want to change anything about the setup. Not everyone has had this problem, but just be warned that it could happen. Devil kernel does run very nice.

As far as battery, mine is a little worse on AOKP MS1 than it was on ICS; this depends a lot on my signal... if signal is decent, battery is decent, bad signal bad battery life. I got these:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1441958
and have been very pleased... I usually keep a battery charged up in case I need to swap.


----------



## NGE42

Thorn said:


> Any of yall running the devil kernel (and which version) on top of AOKP? Is that installed by just flashing through CWM or would I need to use Odin?
> 
> AOKP MS1 is running smooth for me, but it's draining battery pretty fast on my showcase.


I'm running back on build 5 myself, along with devil 1.6.0 or 1.6.1 and I've been more than happy with the performance and battery life. I tried upgrading to the 1.8.x devil kernel and my phone seemed to lag more so than it does now so I just reverted back to the 1.6.


----------



## Thorn

Wow 19 bucks for two batteries and a charger? That's nice. How long do your extra batteries last?


----------

